# New Martin Posters Available!



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Hello! The new Martin 2005 posters are available starting today! Check them out here!


----------



## krarchery (Dec 26, 2004)

*Rediculous!*

That is what this is getting to be!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

She is very pretty but its getting old hat and tacky now


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

Seriously?!...trading cards and posters. I like pretty girls and bows as much as the next guy, but I'll probably never buy another Martin bow in part to their ad campaign...I would imagine there are better ways to promote archery equipment.


----------



## DeerFarmer IN (Oct 15, 2004)

I Agree with TJ and Archy


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

These posters were posted so that those who wanted a copy of them knew that they were available. Thank you for your response and your ideas. We are constantly critiquing our advertising, and hope you look forward to a variety of different advertising from us. If you have any questions, feel free to call Martin Archery at 509.529.2554, or visit our website for more information about our products.

Thanks!


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

*What's wrong?*

I do not think anything is wrong with a beautiful model showing a bow. Until she came along I had not looked at Martin bows. She does exactly what she is suppose to do; draw attention. You may not initially look at anything but her, however after you stop looking at the model you inevitably will notice the bow. Hot Rod Magazine, RC Magazines etc., all use atractive women to draw attention to the specific item or idea they are marketing. The truth is guys like to look at atractive women. My hat is off to Martin for their marketing and though a few people may not like, or think the ads are tacky, they work. I am sure that there are more people that share my opinion, than those that would not want to see models used to display your bows. You can only see a guy holding a bow up winning a world championship so many times before it becomes meaningless. However, unless you do not like women, it is hard for any man to pass by a full page ad with a drop dead gorgeous women on it and not pause for at least a second.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

The most asked question when Kate was signing hundreds of photos and cards at the show was for posters. We always get a very few that need to comment in a negative way about the ads and promotions. It is such a small minority. The response for additional items with Kate's photo has been more than we ever imagined. We have had so many requiest that she attend other shows, grand openings and other events. Kate enjoyed meeting the dealers at the ATA show and looks forward to attending the Vegas Shoot.


----------



## blueshooter2 (Jan 21, 2005)

It is interesting that the negative posts are from archers shooting other brand bows. I think it is good to see women in archery.


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

Blueshooter 2,

I've never owned another brand besides Martin,...even worked there for a short time...

Tim


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

The adds are great and I applaud Martin for the move.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

Attitude makes us look at things either positively or negatively.

Life is too short for negative responses. 

Beside, what one "sees" is a product of his own imagination.

Personally speaking, I found the Martin Ads just super great.

Who's the beautiful lady in the Savannah bow ad?

See, I noticed the bow too. (I have a Scepter III; my brother has the Scepter III and Razor-X)


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

OK....IM...Ok...NOW ...IM...OK wHOOOO YEA


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

People that are get bent on this kind of thing are dangerious. These are adults if you cant handel it you could be weak and could be a danger to yourself and other effected by your views. Give me FREEDOM to choose.


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*sara ashland*

i would love to be the bottom limb! i wonder if she plans on lowering the stabilizer. sexy!


----------



## quikstring (Jan 11, 2005)

*Ya old fogies!!!*

wHAT the hell is wrong with an awesome woman showing off a bow!!!! I tell you what if you have a problem with it, and it offends you, "DONT LOOK AT IT!!!!""""" you old grumps. I'll be sure and not go camping with you weirdos, I might come back a tad bit different if ya know what I mean....


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

it sure as heck dont offend me at all! heck she can bring that beautiful bow to bed with me when ever she wants  ,im sure some of the boys out there may be a little jealous if she did because of that long stabilizer


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

quikstring said:


> wHAT the hell is wrong with an awesome woman showing off a bow!!!! I tell you what if you have a problem with it, and it offends you, "DONT LOOK AT IT!!!!""""" you old grumps. I'll be sure and not go camping with you weirdos, I might come back a tad bit different if ya know what I mean....


I'm not old...actually...I'm 27 years old, recently married...have a little girl on the way. Maybe it would be best to actually know the audience you are directing your comments at sir. It is MY opinion that there are better ways to promote one's archery equipment. I'm done with this thread, Quikstring, you've already proven your intelligence, or lackthereof....


----------



## wind in face (Apr 29, 2003)

While I personally wont buy them, I dont see anything wrong with the ads.
I feel that in todays world they have been done very tastefully
My grandmother was a art studio model as well as an artist in the '20s.
And I may say a very beautiful young lady.' grandpa was a lucky guy for sure'
While she never did anything that would compromise her character or beliefs,
'staunch Roman Catholic' she did leave a undying tribute to the phyisical beauty she once had.
My grandparents also left a legacy of life itself, they brought to this world 12 children and a ton of offspring. I am fortunate to have a portrait of my grandmother made during that time of her youth, and as I and others look upon it now all I can say is thank you God for letting me know such a wonderful person, she passed away at age 98, and her beauty was just not skin deep.
Good luck Kate, and enjoy your beauty and youth!


----------



## quikstring (Jan 11, 2005)

*To: Tj*

Dear TJ,,,,, KISS MY A_ _ . I hope your intelligent enough to read THIS.
^ ur *


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

Wind in Face,

Great Post!

Quickstring, 

Thanks, I rest my case.


----------



## OD/Specialties (Apr 12, 2004)

I have NO problem with their ad's, I just wished they would get some better looking models. That first chick, Claudia Christian, (sure hope that is a chick) is terrible, and the second chick has been on their ads for a while, bow models change so should the female models....But I love their Ads......


----------



## quikstring (Jan 11, 2005)

*Have a good day T.J*

No prob there ol T.J ol buddy. whenver you want to have another nice little chat contact me. I've learned lots from you from your previous threads.
P.S. T.J, leave the marketing to the marketer, apparently they are getting improved sales from this so why not offend a "few" ......You probably would not have bought a Martin anyhow,, maybe just a little too low class for your taste.


----------



## zeke392 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Martin/Archery Talk*

I have been admiring Kate, I mean the Martin ads for some time. Then I seen an add for Archery Talk.com and I thought "could that be, the same girl?" Same smile, same riveted blue jeans, I better investigate this Archery Talk thing and I did. What a great deal, pretty women and the best website I know of. In short, if it wasn't for the pretty model, I would not have found this great site full of great people. We are all entitled to our opinions, thats whats great about our wonderful country. 
God bless the soldiers fighting for our freedom and their families !!!! Steve


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

OD/Specialties said:


> I have NO problem with their ad's, I just wished they would get some better looking models. That first chick, Claudia Christian, (sure hope that is a chick) is terrible, and the second chick has been on their ads for a while, bow models change so should the female models....But I love their Ads......


We've had a third model, in between those two: Sarah Ashlyn, the lady in the Savannah ad. Who would you suggest to be the next Martin Girl?


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

I would say she does just fine!!! My god the girl has been blessed. I have never wanted to be a bow so bad in my entire life!


----------



## OD/Specialties (Apr 12, 2004)

We've had a third model, in between those two: Sarah Ashlyn, the lady in the Savannah ad. Who would you suggest to be the next Martin Girl?


Like i said , I Love the ad's, and the girl that has been "The Martin Girl" is Very Cute, just been the girl for a while now. (Honestly I figured she was girlfriend or wife of a person at Martin). Maybe the first lady's pose just wasn't her good side.....Also one last thing, SEX SALES, lighten up guys, think about pepsi, old navy and every other company in america, males are attracted to females. PERIOD.... (god i hope all of us on THIS forum are  )


----------

